# Half Ton Dodge Mega For Towing?



## GO WEST

2008 Dodge Ram 1500 Mega cab with Hemi engine and trailer towing package and 26,000 miles.

Is this a good tow vehicle for a 250RSS with GVWR of about 7600 lb? Carey, I seem to remember you saying that the Dodge 1500 Megacab is really a 3/4 ton with the exception of the springs or rear suspension (can add air bags?). Please elaborate. Does anyone have one of these?


----------



## Carey

Here is a snip from this webpage. http://www.supercarnews.net/2006-dodge-ram-mega-cab

Available in Ram 1500, 2500 and 3500 models, all 2006 Dodge Ram Mega Cabs are built on the Dodge Ram Heavy Duty structure. Chassis, frame, axles, wheels.

Here is another snipet I found. The Mega Cab 1500 is the light-duty configuration, but still has the heavy parts underneath and can haul payloads of up to 2,430 pounds and trailers of up to 8,750 pounds when equipped with 4.10:1 axle gears. The Mega Cab 1500 comes with the 5.7-liter Hemi V8 and a five-speed automatic transmission, and prices range from SLT 4x2 ($32,735) to the Laramie 4x4 ($40,325).

Here is another. The Mega Cab is based on a 2500 chassis, so the 1500 will have some of the top numbers of any light-duty pickup, including an 8510-pound GVWR and payload range of 1860 to 2410 pounds. The 1500 Mega Cab 4x2 will weigh over 1000 pounds more than a standard Ram 1500 Quad Cab 4x2.

But anyway, the vehicle is as long as my dually. Same frame as my 3500 dually on a 1500 Megacab.

It will pull a 25 foot trailer pretty easy. There are 4 springs plus an overload on a 2500. The 1500 has just 3 leaf springs. You could add air bags or overload springs. I would add overload springs. Vehicles with soft suspensions dont ride as well with air bags because the soft suspension will bounce alot. The soft suspension cant control the basketball like bounce from air bags.

What rear gear is this truck? 3.73 or 4.10? This truck has a 10.5 aam rear axle. The 10.5 aam rear axle was the same axle that 2003 and 2004 low hp dodge cummins came with. The 10.5 aam is pretty much indestructable with a hemi in front of it.

To let you know also. The 1500 megacab has 13.9 inch disc brake rotors. Same as a new toyota tundra. My 3500 dually also has 13.9 rotors. The 1500 mega has incredible stopping power since the swept area of the brake pads are the biggest of any 1/2 ton.

If the truck is at a dealer, ask for an afternoon test drive and go hook up your trailer and take it on a test drive.

Or simply pull up to the dealer with your outback in tow. Ask to test drive it with your trailer. If they think you are seriuos most dealers will allow this. Especially on a used truck. Your auto insurance will cover any issues.

The 1500 mega is the bset 1/2 ton for the buck. They are big trucks in 1/2 ton trim.

The radiator and tranny is all the same for any 1500, 2500 or 3500 hemi truck.

The only difference is the 1500 has a lighter spring pack and the door sticker reflects that.

Carey


----------



## Dub

Upgrading the suspension doesn't make any half ton, including mine, a 3/4 truck. You can add all of the air bags, shocks, and supersprings you like, and while it may make the ride more comfortable, it in no way increases payload and that's straight out of the Dodge towing guide. The axle weight ratings as well as frame strength play the biggest factors. I believe that truck has a 3900 GAWR (on the rear) whereas the 2500 and 3500 would have a significantly higher GAWR which is why their payloads are much higher. They probably have full floating axles too vs. the semi floating in the 1500.

We rented that exact Ram in Alaska, had six guys in (crowded) and had all of our expedition equipment and luggage in the back of it. Just the six of us maxed out the payload...we probably had it doubled with our gear. We drove it six hours from Anchorage and the last 41 over dirt 4x4 roads with several stream crossings. Besides having a small interior (we thought Megacab should be bigger) it did well overloaded like that. Should be able to tow that if it's within it's ratings.


----------



## Dub

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/towing/towing-capacity/vehicle/gawr9.htm

Ram 1500	3700/3900

Ram 2500	4410/6000

Ram 3500	4110/9350

Not even close to having the same axle as a 3/4 ton...2100lbs difference in the rear and I'd say the front is a type, both 2500/3500 are probably the same.


----------



## MJRey

The 1500 MegaCab is basically the same as the 3/4 ton model with some minor differences. From my brochure for 07 here are the specs for payload and towing depending on rear axle ratio. Numbers in ( ) are for the 2500 model with the 5.7 Hemi.

Payload 
4x2 - 2,440 lbs (2,650)
4x4 - 1,980 (2,220)

Towing - 3.73 Axle
4x2 - 7,800 (8,700)
4x4 - 7,300 (8,250)

Towing - 4.10 Axle
4x2 - 8,800 (10,700)
4x4 - 8,300 (10,250)

GCWR
3.73 Axle - 14,000 (15,000)
4.10 Axle - 15,000 (17,000)

I'd say you are good to go with the 250RSS. The numbers for the 2500 MegaCab with the 5.7 Hemi are a bit higher so my guess is the front and/or rear springs are somewhat stiffer on the 2500. I'd be very surprised if the axles were different so if you think you need more capacity you could always upgrade the springs. I think you're fine with the setup you've already got.


----------



## Carey

The mega 1500 has a full float axle. Its the exact same rear axle that any hemi HD chassied truck has.

I go look for some pics. I know this is controversial so maybe we can get the proof up here in one post so everyone will know.

Carey


----------



## Carey

Im sorry Dub. Your 2 posts are totally wrong. You are talking about the actual 1/2 ton dodge. The Mega shared the same chassis all accross the board, 1500, 2500, 3500.

The only thing different is the springs. The 1500 Mega even has 8 bolt wheels and comes with e rated tires from the factory.

Carey


----------



## MJRey

Dub said:


> http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/towing/towing-capacity/vehicle/gawr9.htm
> 
> Ram 1500	3700/3900
> 
> Ram 2500	4410/6000
> 
> Ram 3500	4110/9350
> 
> Not even close to having the same axle as a 3/4 ton...2100lbs difference in the rear and I'd say the front is a type, both 2500/3500 are probably the same.


The Ram 1500 and the Ram 1500 MegaCab are two different vehicles. The rear axle, and probably the front as well, on the MegaCab 1500 and 2500 are the same model with 8 bolt hubs. The regular 1500 models have 5 - bolt hubs and smaller axles accounting for the lower ratings you got from that site.


----------



## Dub

MJRey said:


> The Ram 1500 and the Ram 1500 MegaCab are two different vehicles. The rear axle, and probably the front as well, on the MegaCab 1500 and 2500 are the same AAM 11.5 inch model with 8 bolt hubs. The regular 1500 models have 5 - bolt hubs and smaller axles accounting for the lower ratings you got from that site.


I didn't realize they were two different vehicles, I thought that the megacab was just the "big cab" of the 1500. I was under the assumption that only Ford made an HD1500. No wonder I thought it did well when we loaded it down in Alaska, I assumed it was a standard 1500. I'd still say we put 3000lbs in it and trust me, Alaska put the hurt on it, roughest, wildest place I've ever been too.


----------



## Carey

Chevy also makes a 1500HD and 1500 Max. All three brands had a hd 1500 at one point. Fords and Chevs have changed names thruout the years. The dodge mega is the only 1500hd ever offered by dodge.

The were just saving money by rebadging the 3/4 ton mega to a 1/2 ton mega.

Carey


----------



## Carey

The 1/2 ton mega came with a AAM 10.5 rear axle. All gas hd's came with a 10.5 axle. The diesel and dually models got the 11.5 axle.

Here are some pics. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2007-DODGE-RAM-LARAMIE-MEGA-CAB-HEMI-HTD-LEATHER-61K-MI_W0QQitemZ110453556284QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Cars_Trucks?hash=item19b78b843c

This one is a 2x4. Scroll down and it shows the door sticker. It has a 8510 GVWR and a 6000lb rear axle and a 4750lb front axle. Ive never seen a 1/2 ton with a 6000lb rated rear axle. They only way they do it, is by using all the 3/4 stuff.

The dodge mega 1500 4x4 is the only truck with a solid front axle anymore. Everything has went IFS.

Biggest 1/2 ton bang for the buck.

Carey


----------



## sunnybrook29

When the discussion gets hot remember, you should always walk a mile in the other guys shoes. That way you will have a one mile head start and the other guy will not have any shoes!


----------



## Nathan

sunnybrook29 said:


> When the discussion gets hot remember, you should always walk a mile in the other guys shoes. That way you will have a one mile head start and the other guy will not have any shoes!


Great Advice!!!


----------



## Greg

Dub said:


> Upgrading the suspension doesn't make any half ton, including mine, a 3/4 truck. You can add all of the air bags, shocks, and supersprings you like, and while it may make the ride more comfortable, it in no way increases payload and that's straight out of the Dodge towing guide. The axle weight ratings as well as frame strength play the biggest factors. I believe that truck has a 3900 GAWR (on the rear) whereas the 2500 and 3500 would have a significantly higher GAWR which is why their payloads are much higher. They probably have full floating axles too vs. the semi floating in the 1500.
> 
> We rented that exact Ram in Alaska, had six guys in (crowded) and had all of our expedition equipment and luggage in the back of it. Just the six of us maxed out the payload...we probably had it doubled with our gear. We drove it six hours from Anchorage and the last 41 over dirt 4x4 roads with several stream crossings. Besides having a small interior (we thought Megacab should be bigger) it did well overloaded like that. Should be able to tow that if it's within it's ratings.


I cant believe you think the interior is small sounds like you were in a quad cab rather than a mega. I have a mega cab and I am 6" tall and can sit in the back seat with my legs stretche out and seat reclined with gear behind the rear seat just cant believe you were crowded it is the biggest cab out there


----------



## Greg

If you get the truck with the 4:10 gears you should have no trouble towing the trailer. However that truck weighs about 7k pounds and when you add your trailer your only going to be getting about 8 or 9 miles a gallon. If i can make a suggestion I would look for a 2500 or 3500 mega with the diesel. That is what I have and get 13 miles per gallon when towing a 310bhs dry weight 8k. the diesel will last you longer and tow alot better. But you will love the cab of the truck.


----------



## Carey

Great advice Greg. Im gonna back up that 13 mpg could be a reality. I can get around 11.5 to sometimes 12. My truck weighs another 2500lbs.

On the shoes thing. Yes a diesel is great. For many weekend campers and people who work close to home. A diesel truck makes no since.

I fit into the close to home weekender catagory. We live in the rockies. Why go anywhere else. We live in a small town. We can be accross town in 3 minutes. We do 1 time a month shopping excursions to the bigger cities one hour away. A diesel wouldnt even begin to warm up in our circumstances except for once a month. So no matter how big of a truck I wanted, it would have to be gasoline powered.

Many, many people are in my shoes too.. They have no use for a diesel.

The only and only reason I own a diesel pick up is I use it on the road to make a living with. If I ever quit hauling rv's, I will go to a gas powered truck again the next day.

I can tell ya, that a hemi will pull a 7-8000lb trailer with many less issues than what the older dodge v8 engines used to do. No its not gonna run with a diesel when its loaded and towing. It sure will when its empty 99% of the time though. The empty fuel mileage will be in the 12-13 mpg overall range. A 6.7 cummins diesel is in the 14-15 mpg overall range and the 5.9 diesel is in the 15-16 mpg overall range. I mean overall by taking all of your gallons and dividing them into the miles over the course of a year.

We are talking just a few pennies difference overall> WHEN the truck is empty. When the gas powered truck is loaded there is a fairly sizeable difference. But if you only go camping on weekends and we are talking maybe 8-12 weekends a year, then in the end, the most bang for your growing families budget is clearly a gas powered truck. If one is going to actually drive a diesel truck the way its meant to be driven, then for sure get a diesel. If you end up keeping that diesel for years to come, the diesel engine will punish you for not driving it the way it was designed to be driven. A gas powered truck is much less pickier about this. Over the years to come the gas engine will reamain happy to work for you for pennies compared to a lazilly used diesel.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Carey is right on the money. I would add that the 1500 Mega is built off of the 2500 Quad Cab Long Bed frame with ~20" chopped out of the bed and stuck into the cab.

-CC


----------



## john7349

Thanks Carey... Your logic will help me save $5000+ on a new TV. We really just camp 10 or so weekends a year (250 Miles) and work 3 miles from home. I just cant justify a diesel.


----------

